
The Pirate Bay Website Runs a Cryptocurrency Miner (Updated) - rmason
https://torrentfreak.com/the-pirate-bay-website-runs-a-cryptocurrency-miner-170916/
======
btgeekboy
If nothing else, I find this at least an interesting attempt to replace ad
networks with something else that generates revenue.

------
nasredin
Everytime I have to enable JavaScript in NoScript and uMatrix I feel like I am
playing Russian Roulette.

This is theft. This is stealing my electricity and time. Warming the planet.

I recommend RARBG tracker. It seems the least scammy.

And don't get me started on sites that just show a blank page if you have JS
off. Not even the decency to fail gracefully.

~~~
breakingcups
Interesting to see a parallel drawn to theft which isn't about actual piracy
in a discussion around TPB.

